# Changing Carrier Name...



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

Has anyone had success doing this yet? I tried using Root Tools and did not have luck. Anyone have a better way to go or is it too soon still?


----------



## DarkestSpawn (Jun 23, 2011)

I tried changing the eri.xml in framework-res.apk and didn't have any luck either. Not sure why this would not work.


----------

